# Long Beach CA



## alish (Oct 28, 2014)

anyone know where I can get good deals on blank t-shirts near Long Beach, CA? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

May I ask why the shirts must be local? There are many shirt sellers on the internet. I use Jiffyshirts.com


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

America Apparel is in LA. Have you checked out the garment district in LA?


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

How many are you looking to purchase? Bayside is in OC. Going direct with either bayside or aa will cost you shipping. I ordered from jiffy last week on sunday night and had it by tuesday night with free shipping at $59. Down side they dont carry AA. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## alish (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase 100 shirts. Jiffy looks really good.. I think I will try them out, thank you guys for the suggestion!!


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

If you have a sellers permit then you could save more with one of the wholesalers in the area which allow for local pickup to save shipping costs. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

In California, check out bodekandrhodes, broderbros, imprintswholesale

Each of these places have a decent selection and will have your shirts to you next day.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Tsc is in Fullerton and San mar is one day shipping. Americana is in Santa fe springs and a4 I Fullerton.


----------

